# What's the difference?



## GameSoul (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm interested in Game Art Design, but I am not sure what category it falls under. I'm so confused... Can someone lend me a hand?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 12, 2008)

Developers code and designers plan don't they?


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 12, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Developers code and designers plan don't they?



So are Game Programmers and Developers the same hting?


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 12, 2008)

you should know what "developers" mean.


----------



## jampot5000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Game Developer's acctually make the game and can be split between coding, artwork, music, storyline
Game Designer's  generally plan out the game how it should look, how certain things happen this is also split but usually only between artwork and storyline.

Hope i've helped


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I'm going to work on being a Game Artist since I already sprite for rom hacks. Just wanted to know.


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 13, 2008)

Game designer is like a movie director.
Developers as I see it include programmers, graphic designers, composers, story script writer, etc.

Designer decides which part to cut if they run out of time or space, overall look and feel including control scheme and stuff, and more.


----------

